# A Small "Model Power" steam switcher



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a cute little switcher by Model Power does anyone know if it can be made DCC. I am kitbasing a tender to half size for it and could use that space. It is a cheapie but I really like the way it looks.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes it can be. Any locomotive can be made DCC. You may want to look into TCS decoders they make some really small ones. http://www.tcsdcc.com/


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info. That site has lots of choices!


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

No problem glad I could help. I have never used their decoders but a friend does and he swears by them. I will soon be getting a couple of them.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Don, the one problem I have had with some Model Power engines is that they use "wipers" for power pickup. It seems like the connection just isn't what it should be and caused problems.

Bob


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

both TCS and Digitrax make a decoder sall enough, that i know from personal experience


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

cr*p, old message, went too early with recommended, sigh


----------

